# Birthday Girl, Crystal!!



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

I can't believe that my girl is 5 years old already!!! 2 December 2011 was her birthday.

I can still remember her as a wee pup









this is Crystal in 2 December 2011









How did this happen? Where did the time go?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday Crystal, you are such a pretty party girl!!!arty::grouphug:arty:


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy birthday! I hope there is a pool for you to dive in today.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday! LOL LOVE The picture with the hat falling off! How adorable is that??


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Sweet Crystal!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

arty::cheer2:HAPPY BIRTHDAY Crystal,no need for the Botox yet!!That girl knows how to party!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday Crystal!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hope it was a great day!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, you adorable thing! You and your brother ALMOST make me want a Malt!:biggrin1:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Crystal!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Einstein, Watson and Griffin send a big Happy Birthday to one sweet little girl. Oh and me too!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Awwh Crystal thanks you all for your sweet birthday wishes ^_^



Thumper said:


> ! LOL LOVE The picture with the hat *falling off! *How adorable is that??


I thought that it was adorable too. I did take around 15 other close up photos of her with the birthday hat --- most of them are not of a falling off hat, but i found this one in particular with the hat falling to be my favorite <3 glad that you loved it too 



krandall said:


> H
> You and your brother ALMOST make me want a Malt!:biggrin1:


A Malt is a Must in my life


----------

